# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Компания SVEN наградила самых талантливых и креативных первокурсников БГУ

## Labs

2 декабря 2013 года в актовом зале лицея Белорусского государственного университета прошло главное студенческое мероприятие осени - смотр-конкурс «Капустник - 2013». Первокурсники БГУ сразились за Кубок Ректора и акустические системы от компании SVEN.

Студенты 1 курса, представители 18 факультетов Белгосуниверситета, сошлись на большой сцене в борьбе за 1 место и главный приз – Кубок ректора. 250 студентов – победители факультетских «капустников», в креативной, юмористической или драматической форме продемонстрировали своё видение жизни и проблем родного университета. 

Лучшее выступление определило жюри конкурса, которое состояло из выпускников, администрации БГУ и звёзд белорусской эстрады. 

Звания распределились следующим образом: в номинации "Лучшие декорации и костюмы", а также в номинации "Лучшая группа поддержки" победила команда Института бизнеса и менеджмента технологий. В номинации "Лучший танцевальный номер" победа досталась геофаку. "Самым оригинальным номером" было признано выступление биологического факультета.

Третье место у химического факультета, второе досталось геофаку, а победителем «Капустника-2013» стал ИБМТ. 

Компания SVEN – производитель акустических систем и высококачественных устройств компьютерной периферии – вручила индивидуальные призы «Лучшей женской роли» и «Лучшей мужско роли». 

Ольга Куренкова, студентка ФФСН, стала обладательницей акустики SVEN MS-1085 GOLD, которая подходит для воспроизведения всех жанров музыки. Классика с оттенком лирики, рок-н-ролл, витиеватый джаз – каждая музыкальная композиция доносится до слушателя с предельной четкостью и ясностью звука. 

А представителю команды ФПМИ Филиппу Шелегу заслуженно досталась мультимедийная акустическая система 2.1 – SVEN MS-2000. Главная особенность данной модели – это возможность использовать ее как автономный музыкальный центр. В корпусе сабвуфера расположены разъемы для подключения USB flash и SD card. Встроенный проигрыватель позволяет воспроизводить композиции с портативных накопителей памяти напрямую, не используя при этом ПК.

«В этом году все команды были очень разными, впервые трудно было выделить единого фаворита. Уровень «Капустника» заметно растёт. Всё хорошо отрепетировано и профессионально исполнено. Чувствовалась сплочённость конкурсантов с организаторами. Существенную помощь оказала компания SVEN. Впервые «Капустник» получился таким «душевно-бэгэушным», – отмечает организатор конкурса, председатель Студенческого союза БГУ Дмитрий Володько.

----------

